
Block-breaking game in vim 8.0 - johngrib
https://github.com/johngrib/vim-game-code-break
======
hultner
For those who like this I can tell you about another thriving gaming
platform...

Emacs! You can out of the box play all your favorites such as

    
    
       M-x tetris
       M-x snake
       M-x solitaire
    
    

Just as well as multiplayer classics

    
    
       M-x pong
    

To find out more and get the latest games check out
[https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/CategoryGames#toc1](https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/CategoryGames#toc1)

Great OS, the only thing that's really missing is a decent text editor.

~~~
Asooka
Nothing beats Microsoft platforms for gaming though. Excel 97 has a built-in
flight sim. Can Emacs do THAT?

~~~
melling
It was written with Excel macros or Basic, or someone wrote the C program and
compiled it within the Excel binary?

The point of Emacs is that you can build this stuff with its Lisp language. I
imagine that you can write a crappy flight simulator with it.

------
7373737373
Related, a self destroying game I built some time ago:
[https://void4.github.io/](https://void4.github.io/) The yellow dot is the
instruction pointer, the red dots represent the program memory. If you hit the
ball just right you can introduce graphic glitches. Most times, the
instruction pointer gets out of bounds however.

~~~
AlecSchueler
This is really cool and I'd love to play with it, but my eyesight isn't good
enough to hit the ball more than once at a time. Is there anyway you could
post an upscaled version?

~~~
7373737373
Updated it. If it's still too small, just right click, inspect element and
choose a custom width and height.

------
aerique
Welcome to the Emacs family, Vim. We have been waiting for you.

~~~
jancsika
everywheres$ vim

Welcome...

mostwheres$ emacs

bash: emacs: command not found

~~~
hobarrera
vi is pretty usual to find in a default installation, but Vim? Debian is the
only OS I've come across that includes it (and aliases it to vi, for some
stupid reason!).

(Note: Vim user here)

~~~
mikestew
macOS aliases vi to vim:

    
    
        mymacbook:~ mikestew$ ls -lah /usr/bin/vi
    
        lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     3B Jun  7 12:21 /usr/bin/vi -> vim
    

Seems like Debian, as you describe it, went the reverse route for some odd
reason. Is that right, I type in _vim_ on Debian and _vi_ runs?

------
z3t4
Great for companies that measures productivity by keystrokes per minute.
(sarcasm)

------
trustworthy
This is absolutely amazing! I encourage everyone to skim over the code! It's
surprisingly readable Vimscript.

[https://github.com/johngrib/vim-game-code-
break/tree/master/...](https://github.com/johngrib/vim-game-code-
break/tree/master/autoload/VimGameCodeBreak)

------
mahmoudhossam
Does this work with Neovim or vim only?

~~~
figgis
If it works in vim it should work in neovim?

~~~
clishem
It was forked before vim 8.0 was released and neovim doesn't try to keep its
fork compatible with vim. Consequently it is not.

~~~
justinmk
> neovim doesn't try to keep its fork compatible with vim.

Nvim tracks all Vim patches[1]. _Only_ the job-control API differs. All other
Vim patches are merged into Nvim reguarly, including new Vimscript features
like partials, lambdas, etc.

Nearly all 7.4.x patches (except for job-control) have been merged:

[https://neovim.io/doc/reports/vimpatch/](https://neovim.io/doc/reports/vimpatch/)

Hundreds of 8.0.x patches have been merged also, but they won't be in that
report until we finish the last couple 7.4.x patches.

[1] [https://github.com/neovim/neovim/wiki/Merging-patches-
from-u...](https://github.com/neovim/neovim/wiki/Merging-patches-from-
upstream-Vim)

------
CyberDildonics
How about breakout using the Nuke compositor and a python script:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxTRbh7K1jQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxTRbh7K1jQ)

------
kensai
I guess after a long day at work, looking at your project's code, this is a
good relaxing "exercise".

------
kazinator
Is "Breakout" still a forbidden word due to trademarking?

